# restaurant lighting



## wy2ak (Apr 28, 2011)

Im looking for some opinions here regarding a customer's restaurant. He has 2 lamp u tube fluorescent light fixtures with 4100k lamps in them. He said they are too bright and add discoloration to the entrees. He wants less light and a warmer looking light. Does anyone have any recommendations on what type of lamp to install? Btw they are the egg crate type covers. He doesn't want different fixtures as he just installed new electronic ballasts in them. He mentioned pulling another switch leg in so only half are on and installing different lamps. Any other ideas out there? Lighting links? I primarily deal with customers wanting more light so im scratching my head a little on this one. Thanks!


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

ANYTHING but what is there.


----------



## wy2ak (Apr 28, 2011)

I agree! To give a little more info the ceiling is 10’. Crazy bright!


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

You can't change the output without putting some on a different switch as you mentioned or replacing with a lower ballast factor ballasts.

As for the lamps, try 830s (Philips and OSI 830, GE SPX, 3,000K). 

If the lamps are parallel wired and ballasts support it, you can run n-1 lamp(3 lamps on 4 lamp ballast, 1 lamp on 2 lamp ballast)

If he currently has SP41(~72CRI, 4100K), the 830 (85 CRI, 3,000K) gives "warmer" tone light and improved color rendition.

If ballasts allow it, I would favor delamping over leg switching, because the unlit lamps will make them look like they're burned out and not maintained properly.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

What type of restaurant?


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

What color is the entrance area painted? Perhaps some similarly colored fluorescent tube sleeves?


----------



## wy2ak (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks all for the help. Going to go with the 3k lights and remove some fixtures.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd refer him to a lighting designer because lighting is way to subjective for my taste. No matter what you recommend it probably isn't going to be right.


----------

